# What do you collect?



## LadyCook61 (Jul 16, 2008)

I collect all kinds of coffee mugs and cat related items.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 16, 2008)

Currently, nothing actively.
I have collections of:

Turn of the century medicine and pharmacy items and packages.
Swords and knives.
Plastic toy figurines, mostly from childhood and found on the ground.
157 boxes of inherited Depression era glassware and perfume atomizers.
Advertising measuring glasses... very cool, were giveaways!
Dust bunnies and cobwebs. (My one ACTIVE collection.)
My wife has a decent pipe collection, and assorted bugs, spiders, bats
and creepy things preserved in plastic and jars.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 16, 2008)

Dust


----------



## babetoo (Jul 16, 2008)

teddy bears mostly stuffed. grandkids give some of them to me for special occasions.

babe


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 16, 2008)

Champagne glasses (I look for odd and beautiful ones.  definitely doesn't have to be a "set.")

Cookbooks autographed by my friends.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 16, 2008)

Guitars and motorcycles.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 16, 2008)

Our  collections include:

A full service for 18 of Homer Laughlin's "Virginia Rose" china
Same of Taylor, Smith & Taylor's "LuRay Pastels"
Same of American and English "Blue Willow"

Almost a service for 18, including all manner of serving pieces of Rogers Brothers "Arbutus" silverware, originally made in 1908

I'm a sucker for anything silver or silverplate and have bowls, platters, cups, baskets, etc. of every size and shape imaginable.

Lots and lots of Depression glass, mainly in cobalt blue, as well as vases and serving pieces in cobalt glass.

Unusual teapots.  Buck gave me one for Christmas one year that is shaped like a treadle machine because, oh I forgot, I collect all manner of sewing stuff.

Also, tons of novelty salt and pepper shakers.

Have some artwork and, since Buck and I were/are such avid readers, books, books, books, books.....

And...naturally, cookbooks.

I'm sure there's more, but I think that's enough for now.

ETA:  Our intent is to collect a service of 20 of everything, so it can be divided equally among our 5 children as part of their inheritance.  Even if they don't care for the stuff, it's all in nearly mint condition and should fetch a good price if they sell it.


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 16, 2008)

Hard-core Classic Country music........ My goal is to have every top forty country hit from 1944-78..........and I'm well on my way....

example;  I have evrything jim Reeves did in the sudio in his life, including three "Mary Carter" paint commercials.......

I have evrything Hank Williams did in the studio, plus a lot of his radio appearances and his demos.

Everything Patsy Cline did, including her two appearances on Arthur Godfrey's Talent Scouts.......

I could go on and on............


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 16, 2008)

Pacanis stole my answer..... 
But I like to put the dust on my Sworovski crystal pieces and Precious Moments figurines when I can.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2008)

Avoirdupois.

I have been collecting it since I was a young man and I have quite a collection already and it continues to grow!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 16, 2008)

luckytrim said:


> hard-core Classic Country Music........ My Goal Is To Have Every Top Forty Country Hit From 1944-78..........and I'm Well On My Way....
> 
> Example; I Have Evrything Jim Reeves Did In The Sudio In His Life, Including Three "mary Carter" Paint Commercials.......
> 
> ...


 
O.M.G.!  

A non-trivia post.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Avoirdupois.
> 
> I have been collecting it since I was a young man and I have quite a collection already and it continues to grow!


 (I had to Google this to get it!)


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 16, 2008)

> O.M.G.!


 

It happens once in a while......... usually in the recipe section, tho'


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I collect vintage/antique copper, bronze and brass stuff like candlesticks, trays, containers etc. Mostly from the Arts & Crafts and Art Nouveau period. I also collect Buddhas.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 16, 2008)

Gizmos like this one


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 16, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Champagne glasses (I look for odd and beautiful ones. definitely doesn't have to be a "set.")


 
What a lovely idea. They must be beautiful.

I have some depression glass; pink and green. I love the pink. Wish I had more, but finding it down here is slim pickins.
And I collect wind up toys, plastic, inexpensive, that I started 14 yrs ago when me niece was born. I would buy one for her whenever I saw one, and one for me to keep.
We would play with her's and I would keep mine wrapped in a decorative wooden box I found at an antique shop up north.
I also collect all types of colanders. ? I have a beautiful pot rack, I wasn't sure my ceiling would hold with heavy pots. I had a number of different colanders, so I started hanging them, instead of pots, collected more, and it looks very decorative. Especially when the ceiling lights are on. the lights go through the little holes and cast
STARS on the table. When the table light is on, the light travels up and cast STARS on the ceiling. Just a fun idea.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 16, 2008)

I used to collect cats - porcelain, carved stone, pottery, etc. I had dozens and dozens of cats, filling every shelf and nook and cranny.  And my mother collected owls - hundreds of them. So when she died, I inherited her owls. THEN, we decided to move to Mexico, and got rid of almost everything we owned. I gave owls to the grandchildren, cats to the grandchildren, sold many of both at yard sales. I brought about a dozen of each with me to Mexico and gave the remainder to Salvation Army.  Now, I am reluctant to begin collecting anything again...but we do collect handcrafted Mexican masks,  and they hang nicely on the walls, inside and out. Here is a picture of our latest, bought at the Puerto Vallarta market a few weeks ago. He is hanging on the back wall of the house, in the back patio.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 16, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> Gizmos like this one


 
Is that a sound effects pedal?


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 16, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Avoirdupois.
> 
> I have been collecting it since I was a young man and I have quite a collection already and it continues to grow!


 
  too true, Andy, all too true.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Is that a sound effects pedal?


 
Plug one of your guitars into it to get it swirly...


----------



## roadfix (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't "collect" them but I ride and own several bicycles as cycling is my main hobby.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 16, 2008)

cookbooks!
Salt cellars!
Happy thoughts and hugs.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 16, 2008)

I've cut way back on collecting but I do have a collection of Kachinas, iron wood animal figurines, toad hollow toads one is bigger than a basket ball, animal skulls like deer, buffalo two mountain lion, one bear, antelope some small rodents. My most prized skull that I found was an eagle skull a once in a life time find but sadly one of the dogs ate it because dummy me put it on a shelf where he could reach it. Still makes me mad. I also have a copper cookware collection.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 16, 2008)

Baseball caps! And apparently computer stuff...


----------



## stassie (Jul 16, 2008)

Rubber duckies 

I never meant to collect them... but I bought one, and people started _thinking_ I collected them, and giving them to me, so it was kind of a self-fulfilling prophecy! Besides, my younger brothers and sisters like to play with them when they visit


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 16, 2008)

used to be records now it's cds (over 5000) books, on music, of music, literature, biography, novels classic and modern, cook books and culinary texts, pots and pans, far more than I can ever use at once...


----------



## Dove (Jul 16, 2008)

*Rocks...I started when Paul was in the Navy and we didn't have the extra money for "thingys" so I would pick up rocks from the West Coast to the East coast. Rocks were free...lol*


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 17, 2008)

One day I looked down at my key chain and realized I had one key and about 15 key chains.  That's when I realized I collect key chains.  I would like to make a display rack or something for some of them.  I have some really cute ones and unusual ones.  One is a tiny pair of pliers, which really work.  One is from the post office; it looks like a stamp and has a cartoonish black and white tuxedo cat.  I got that because it looked like my cats Ariel and Amy.  One has a house that turns around in the middle of a ring.  It is from the house sweepstakes.  I have a couple from my last trip to California.  A lot of them have been given to me.

Barbara


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a nice little collection of Precious Moments figurines, who have in turn started their own little collection of DUST!


----------



## middie (Jul 17, 2008)

Alolt of wolf things


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 17, 2008)

I like oddities that most people would call chotchkies (?). I noticed a few weeks ago that I have multiple monkey-themed chotchkies. Like a sculpture of a monkey sitting on a stool looking into a hand mirror and a pair of candlesticks that look like monkeywaiters in waiter suits and their platters have the candles "growing" out of them. We also have a "pleepleus" look-alike from Three Sheets. But really it's all just junk. Oh and I like bowls and mugs and seem to have a "collection" though I wouldn't call myself a real collector of anything.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought of another. 
I have a large collection of fabric and yarn and patterns for both that I'm GONNA make stuff with!!
Someday.... not today. 
My mom has also started buying depression glass for me. It's not really my thing but its nice so I'll keep it.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 17, 2008)

I have 3 collections:
angels
cookbooks/recipes I never use
unfinished projects!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 17, 2008)

I am so glad to hear some of you have big fabric and yarn stashes - ooops, I mean "collections". I have so much fabric and honestly, I couldn't sew it all up in a year!


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I thought of another.
> I have a large collection of fabric and yarn and patterns for both that I'm GONNA make stuff with!!
> Someday.... not today.
> My mom has also started buying depression glass for me. It's not really my thing but its nice so I'll keep it.


 Yeah my gram is breaking up her depression glass collection to the entire family so that we don't think she is favoring anyone... Depression Glass anyone?


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 17, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> I have 3 collections:
> angels
> cookbooks/recipes I never use
> unfinished projects!


 
Oh yeah! Those are good ones. I (unintentionally or inadvertently) collect cooking mags and I'm out of room for them. I mean, what if I NEED one of those someday? Then what?


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 17, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I am so glad to hear some of you have big fabric and yarn stashes - ooops, I mean "collections". I have so much fabric and honestly, I couldn't sew it all up in a year!


 
Terry, my fabric, yarn, etc. are hidden under the group "unfinished projects"


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> My mom has also started buying depression glass for me. It's not really my thing but its nice so I'll keep it.


 
You obviously have much larger digs than I do... I couldn't keep anything to "be nice!"


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 17, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Terry, my fabric, yarn, etc. are hidden under the group "unfinished projects"


That's what I thought - I use that code name, too!


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a large collection of playing cards from countries and places that I had visited. I just started collecting long shot glasses...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I thought of another.
> I have a large collection of fabric and yarn and patterns for both that I'm GONNA make stuff with!!
> Someday.... not today.
> My mom has also started buying depression glass for me. It's not really my thing but its nice so I'll keep it.


 
That reminded me , I have a very large stash of fabrics, embroidery threads . My embroidery machine has not been used since 1999. 
Also have a sewing machine , used to make cat shaped pillows and other things.  I had one bedroom that was used for my crafting projects but no more... had to change the room for a real bedroom for guests and put away all my stuff.  Just don't open the closet


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a ton of fabric too.  Between what I have bought over the years, and the bags and boxes of fabric a friend gave me (it was her mom's, who had just died, and she doesn't sew), I would say that I have around $1,000 to $2,000 in fabric, plus I have a lot of patterns, thread, zippers, etc.  I wasn't able to sew for a long time (time, space, etc.), but I now have a place set up and have gotten back to it.  Some of my plans for certain fabrics have stayed the same, but some plans have changed.  So I guess you could say I collect fabric, and I may never get much done with it, but I really do plan to.  

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, yes, almost forgot my button collection.  Yes, plain old buttons.  I will actually buy bags of them from the craft and fabric stores.  You never know when you might need one...........right?


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

I have lots of fabric that will have to wait til I have grandkids! 
I bought bunches when the 1st son was little to make pajamas out of....
Now they are too babyish for both boys and too boyish for DD!!! 
Anyone having a boy anytime soon???


----------



## Katie H (Jul 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I have lots of fabric that will have to wait til I have grandkids!
> I bought bunches when the 1st son was little to make pajamas out of....
> Now they are too babyish for both boys and too boyish for DD!!!
> Anyone having a boy anytime soon???



Make pillowcases out of the fabric for the boys.  They'd love it.  I do that for my grandsons all the time.  I've also made drawstring stash/tote bags for them to keep their valuable toys in.

One of my grandsons sleeps with his filled tote bags so the bad guys won't get his stuff.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

Katie that sounds great! 
It's mostly flannel that would be so cozy! 
Forget them.... I think I will make myself an Elmo train pillow!!!


----------



## Dina (Jul 17, 2008)

I collect pottery from each place (state) I go and collectable spoons.  I believe I have about 21 spoons collected and missing eight from other states I've visited.


----------



## lulu (Jul 17, 2008)

another one colecting fabric....but I'm not that good a needle woman.  

I also collect triages of old/antique cups, saucers and plates, and old bone china or porcelain plates etc.  I have a wonderful mismatched dinner service now, that is very meand bizarrely looks quite stylish.  I have favorite pieces of course, but this way I use the stuff and don't cry (too much) if an irreplacable plate gets broken, its not after all part of a set!  I'm always adding to it and I'm moving on to silverware now, 
and coffee cups. (I think its unlikely I'll have more than 36 people for afternoon tea ever, but I could do with a larger dinner service).
And Chefjune would be proud of my glass collection! My favourite are 5, sadly, pale pink martinee glasses, nothing special in maker or quality but so pretty! Anything kitchenalia is likely to find its way in, any cook book.

I try to only collect useful stuff.  DH and I go to loads of fleamarkets and antique saes etc and we have the rules: it must be both useful and beautiful to become part of our lives!  

DH collects musical intruments (he's a very talented musician) and jazz albums.  and ties.

We both seem to be collecting animals.  (I've been offered another horse and we are trying to find some and to rent, but I don't think its going to happen!) which leads to a collection of interesting saddlery items.

We 'collect' archetectural and green building ideas and design ideas in a file for our one day dream fulfilment of building our own home.

And good memories. I'm big into collecting a many of those as I possibly can, along with the friends that make them.


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 18, 2008)

Elements (periodic table)
LEDs
Micro chips (CPUs, 74XX TTL series, EPROMS, RAM)
Thermionic Valves (Vacuum tubes)
Coins
Antique Laboratory apparatus
Isaac Asimov books (incl the entire `Foundation` series)

I`v also got over a dozen different Cameras but I wouldn`t call it a a "Collection" per se.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 18, 2008)

elephant figurines......have about 20.........the ones with the trunks up are considered good luck in a lot of cultures.......out of all kinds of materials......wood, alabaster, lapiz, malachite, marble,  glass, cloth, etc., not worth anything except to me.....when a Texas Aggie in the Corps graduates they do the elephant walk during their senior year........this is where they go off to "die" as they're going "away" for good--it's very emotional and done privately----...it's a  very emotional time for them as seniors as they have really bonded over the years.......we were so poor as married college student that I gave him a set of cheap elephant salt and pepper shakers to commemorate it----he was so touched that they  still occupy the shelf as well........those silly 50 cent elephants still grin at us today....hahaha...btw......their trunks are up.......


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 18, 2008)

Need to add to mine, (you all made me think of my,
um, junk  xxxx, stuff)

LPBeir - unfinished projects! and all the stuff to complete them - me too!

BarbaraL -  Home Depot has the cutest keyring of a very
                 mini level - just thought you sounded like 
                 you needed another one. Ha!

JillBurgh - depression glass, send it all! Or post 
                photos, please!

Suziquzie - & all others, - fabric, fabric, fabric. I think
                I have every "Fat Quarter" color you could
                want and 1/2 yard too. Some day everyday 
                will last 40 hours so I can start every quilt,
                and finish every last one of them.

I used to refinish furniture, alot, then keep or give to family or friends. I don't do too much anymore due to 
home size constraints, but I still have everything needed
relating to that, and still love doing pieces that are interesting.
I save ribbon. The fabric or satin, or silk kind ladies and girls used to wear in their hair. So most of the pieces are
18"-24" long.
I used to collect unused, 1 only, Christmas cards. I didn't have them in an airtight container. Just a decorative cardboard box, in my shed. The side angle,
driving, but shortlived, rains of Hurricane Wilma got into the seams of my roof/walls and molded all of them.
Now the trashman has them.

I had a yard sale last November and got rid of alot of
things that alway seemed so important to me, but realized I haven't seen or would never use. One guy
bought over $300 worth of little stuff! Now, I find
I go to look for something and it's not there and I miss it. Not that I really needed any of it. But it's sort of a
part of you, you've lost.
But it's made way for new/more stuff!
Let that be a lesson though. Really think about what you want to give up.
​


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 18, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> JillBurgh - depression glass, send it all! Or post
> photos, please!


 Well, how do I put this politely... I don't HAVE it yet because, um, she's still alive!! It's willed to me, though.

We are setting up at the flea market next weekend. I am going to take a picture of our table for you to ooh and ahh over. Too bad you're in Florida I have a GORGEOUS piece of furn we bought at flea mkt for $30 that needs refinished, and we're also looking for a rustic piece in the kitchen. We could commission you to help out if you were here in PA!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 18, 2008)

hey quicksilver... make me an offer on my 157 boxes of Depression glass! 
Actually its probably only about 120 and the rest are perfume atomizers and
other glassware.....


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 18, 2008)

Ha! I also like Penzey's spices!
(Sorry fuzzy- they're phone pics!)

Actually, I will be going again tomorrow for:

crystallized ginger
fox point seasoning
ground white pepper
zatar seasoning
Pakistani crushed red pepper (extra hot!)

Now I need another shelf... Quicksilver?


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 18, 2008)

I was given some very old FiestaWare before my mother-in-law passed away..........the old stuff is unbelievably pricey these days if you can even find it........her mother had two sets of it just sitting under the bed collecting dust and "mom" divided it up amongst her "girls"........back then it cost nothing to buy.............why it's worth so much today I don't know.......wished that I had a full set 

Jill, your spice racks and shelves look like mine!  What a nice collection!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 18, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Yeah my gram is breaking up her depression glass collection to the entire family so that we don't think she is favoring anyone... Depression Glass anyone?


 

OMG!!! OOPS!!! I thought you said she was breaking it up. You didn't say anything about the other thing.
I just got alittle GREEN EYED. So Sorry!!!!!


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 18, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> OMG!!! OOPS!!! I thought you said she was breaking it up. You didn't say anything about the other thing.
> I just got alittle GREEN EYED. So Sorry!!!!!




Haha don't apologize. I didn't mention that part but I thought we could all read each other's minds here.  She is splitting the collection and every time we visit she shows us each our share.


----------



## bolo (Jul 18, 2008)

I collect money,please feel free to send(KIDDING)


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 18, 2008)

bolo said:


> I collect money,please feel free to send(KIDDING)


 
Hubby's friend collects money , actually paper currency from other countries.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 18, 2008)

Copper cook ware lots of it


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got money from all over the world,too..........someone actually put theirs in a frame and it looked very nice.......I might do that, too, when we retire......it's doing no good sitting in a drawer!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 19, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Hubby's friend collects money , actually paper currency from other countries.


 


expatgirl said:


> I've got money from all over the world,too..........someone actually put theirs in a frame and it looked very nice.......I might do that, too, when we retire......it's doing no good sitting in a drawer!


I forgot, I do too.  I don't have a lot, but I have mostly coins rather than paper.  I have an Iranian bill.  I have coins from Panama, Bolivia, Italy, Germany, Australia, to name a few, and of course (since they are our neighbors) Canada and Mexico.  I'm sure nothing I have is worth anything, as I just happened upon most of them.  

Another thing I collect is post cards.  I don't just buy them.  I like people to send them to me.  Most of the ones I have gotten are from around the United States, but I have received a few from Europe, including a couple from DC members.

Barbara


----------



## marigeorge (Jul 19, 2008)

I have about 1,000 cookbooks, several coffee mills and two cabinets full of cruets, mostly colored ones.


----------



## JGDean (Jul 19, 2008)

Pegasus, a few unique individual tea cups and saucers. I received a brass lizard and frog one christmas. Guess what everyone gives me now!


----------



## Wart (Jul 19, 2008)

My 'coollections' must have utility and function.

I was collecting SLR lenses (that thankfully are compatable with my dSLR). Lighting, shooting and Darkroom equipment and precision thermometers.

I have a collection of old wood working equipment. When I started down the wood path I looked at the new bog pieces but it didn't take long to realize the new stuff comparable to the old stuff was way overpriced. I have newer chisles and drills and such because the auctions and sales with quality stuff attracted too many other people like me.

Wood, I have sheets of cabinet grade solid core plywood, Dimensioned and raw ash, oak and cherry, some walnut.

Cast Iron .... Oh MY!! When Wife realized I prefered cast she started dragging the stuff home, Much to my consternation. The dutch oven(s), the 14 inch round grill, the Griz waffle iron, the LeCreuset, those are one thing. The 30+ pans between 3 and 8 inches ... AAAargh!!!!! I don't need it but once I see it I have a hard time parting with it. then the last thing she brought home was a new, in the box LC 2 QT. Casserole with the stickers still on it .... $3 .... I guess one has to take the good with the bad. Wife couldn't stop dragging home spring forms .... I give them away with the cheese cakes. I still have about a dozen.

Wife collects coffee pots. She must have 3 dozen. A friend of hers had a coffee shop and she put I don't know, 2 dozen?, on display. Everyone loved them. It made the place. But it also opened up a spot in the storage which she filled with mopre pots. I think the count is up to 3 dozen by now.


Does Knowledge count as a collection? If only all my hours were in one direction ....


----------



## sattie (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't collect anything... use too.  The only thing I have left is my incense collection.  One day I'm gonna light everyone of them up in my back yard!  I gave/donated all other collections I had.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 19, 2008)

We know someone who has placed his entire collection of world currency under glass - just a sheet of glass covering a coffee table. Look good and is pretty secure as well.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 19, 2008)

Netherlands stuff, classical music, and money


----------



## luvs (Jul 19, 2008)

i collect cases of notebooks & boxes of pencils.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I forgot, I do too.  I don't have a lot, but I have mostly coins rather than paper.  I have an Iranian bill.  I have coins from Panama, Bolivia, Italy, Germany, Australia, to name a few, and of course (since they are our neighbors) Canada and Mexico.  I'm sure nothing I have is worth anything, as I just happened upon most of them.
> 
> Another thing I collect is post cards.  I don't just buy them.  I like people to send them to me.  Most of the ones I have gotten are from around the United States, but I have received a few from Europe, including a couple from DC members.
> 
> Barbara


Gosh, Barbara, I wished that I had known that-----I could have sent you cards from around the world since joining DC which was 3 years ago.........pm me when you feel up to it and I'll be happy to send you some if you want...........hope you're feeling better today........


----------



## Elf (Jul 20, 2008)

A very good one!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 20, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Gosh, Barbara, I wished that I had known that-----I could have sent you cards from around the world since joining DC which was 3 years ago.........pm me when you feel up to it and I'll be happy to send you some if you want...........hope you're feeling better today........


Thanks, I will!  Still hurting, but much better than yesterday.

Barbara


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 21, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Copper cook ware lots of it


 Shooo-wee! That's a pricey habit. Lately I've found two pieces I can't stop thinking about, but will never buy b/c they cost too much. One was a 13 qt stockpot and the other (someone mentioned here at DC) the Copper replacement bowl for Kitchenaid mixer (uh... $600?? Oh well)


----------



## deelady (Jul 21, 2008)

International cook books


----------

